# looking for a wheely good time



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

I have a racheting J1772 extension that I want to mount in the garage crawlspace above the cars. Because of the placement, I am going to need a wheel or a pulley that I can pass the cable over before it drops down to the cars. 

I have having trouble finding a 5 or 6 inch diameter pulley that will take a 5/8 cable. The only pulley/sheave that I can find to take 5/8 cable is designed for steel 5/8 lift cable made of cast iron with 4 ton rating. I need something designed for rope, something more lightweight. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Find one made for an mechanics' shop air hose. You can probably remove the air hardware and retrofit it to hold a cable.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Adding: Found a good candidate:


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

I see where you going, but I already have the ratcheting spool, I need the cable to come out horizontally and then over a pulley to turn downwards. I tried a Fairlead, but the cable is too thick for that (they expect 5/16 or so winch cable). I tried some smaller (2") open rollers, but the cable has a bend diameter of no less than 5" or so, meaning that a 2" diameter roller/pulley/sheave is a lot of strain on the cable.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Maybe something like this:

https://www.furnacepartsource.com/lennox-53j15-motor-pulley-7-8bore-4-75od/
You'll have to make a bearing for it though.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

lance.bailey said:


> I have having trouble finding a 5 or 6 inch diameter pulley that will take a 5/8 cable.


How about this?


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

yeah @garsh that might be the ticket ... thanks


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

JasonF said:


> Maybe something like this:
> 
> https://www.furnacepartsource.com/lennox-53j15-motor-pulley-7-8bore-4-75od/
> You'll have to make a bearing for it though.


yes I would, although that is likely not an issue. however the $110 price tag is a slowdown...


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

The HVAC pulley is adjustable, that’s what makes it so expensive. And probably some greed as well.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

JasonF said:


> The HVAC pulley is adjustable, that's what makes it so expensive. And probably some greed as well.


greed? naaah. couldn't be that


----------

